

What is the Higgs boson and why it's important - 11031a
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/91482-what-is-the-higgs-boson-and-why-is-it-important-to-science

======
delinquentme
<http://hep.physics.utoronto.ca/BerndStelzer/higgs/>

^^ 5 - 1 page explanations of the Higgs Boson

------
hugh3
Aw shit man, I'm a physicist, and even I can't fucking understand Higgs
bosons. Allow me to quote from the Wikipedia page on the Higgs mechanism:

 _In the standard model, the Higgs field is an SU(2) doublet, a complex spinor
with four real components (or equivalently with two complex components), with
a Standard Model U(1) charge of −1. It transforms as a spinor under SU(2).
Under U(1) rotations, it gets multiplied by a phase; this mixes the real and
imaginary part of the complex spinor into each other, so this is not the same
as two complex spinors mixing under U(1) (which would have eight real
components between them), but instead is the spinor representation of the
group U(2). After symmetry breaking, three of the four degrees of freedom in
the Higgs field mix with the W and Z bosons, while the one remaining degree of
freedom becomes the Higgs boson – a new scalar particle._

That clear? No, it fucking isn't. And it just gets fucking worse after that.

I'd really like to be able to form some kind of picture in my head of how a
Higgs Boson gives mass to other particles, but I just can't... and if I could
it would probably be wrong.

------
VladRussian
Higgs boson as God particle - it is a nice metaphor considering that the Higgs
field plays the same role as the idea of God - a phenomenological theory to
fill the gap in our understanding of Nature.

I don't see how Higgs explains (or in any way addresses ) the gravitational
and inertial mass equivalence - the elephant in the room. Any mass theory that
doesn't notice it is just a non-starter.

What we do know - gravitational waves exists (and thus gravitron - the quantum
wave packet). The inertial mass in such approach arises naturally just as
manifestation of gravitational mass. What we don't know here is the exact
machinery how gravitational force interacts with matter.

Higgs boson doesn't helps here. It doesn't shed any light on the details of
gravitational interactions, and its explanation of mass must be compatible
with what we know while it doesn't seem to even start to address it.

